# A smoke in the woods



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

This past weekend, I took a little pilgrimage to my council's boy scout camp to lead a work crew in fixing as many broken and cleaning as many dirty things as we possibly could in a day, while still taking time to enjoy the forest we've been privileged to take care of.

We pressure washed stainless steel, scrubbed plastic tables, washed 20+ 5 gallon water containers, moved wooden furniture to the best place to view the mountains, Swept a ton of dirt out of every room we could, moved tables out of the dining hall for winter storage, and on and on... The poor ranger is almost 70 years old and was tiling and grouting on his knees, so we stayed and did even more to help him out. 

When I got to retreat to the ol' Huff 'n' Puff Club, I felt like I'd earned a treat. This piggy and a few friends kept me company, and just looked so tasty, smokey and delicious. The ol' Green Room, as we call it, doesn't have a roof, it has 3 old cedar fencing walls, but it also bears the kitchen scratches of smokers from the last 30 years who have taken the time to enjoy the roofless wonder that offers a gorgeous view and place to listen to the sound of the trees.

It's a treat when my hobbies get to mesh together. A cigar I bought from a fellow Puffer in a place that inspires me to work with hundreds and thousands of youth to make them better young people. A gorgeous photo to capture the moment


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Jessica sounds like a fun time despite the hard work! hugs


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I love that sign, "huff and puff club" Very fitting.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice reward!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Your and an inspiration, Jessica. Looks like a well deserved smoke, to me.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is an awesome time right there. Thank you for being so involved in the community Jess.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome Jess! How can I cut like that?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

AWESOME! :rockon:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Awesome Jess! How can I cut like that?


I used a V-Cutter to make a + sign. The piggy was drawing pretty hard and this is my usual trick if a draw tool doesn't work


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

jphank said:


> I used a V-Cutter to make a + sign. The piggy was drawing pretty hard and this is my usual trick if a draw tool doesn't work


Cool, I will have to try it.


----------



## French1 (May 27, 2012)

Nice to see people who are still involved... From one Scout to another, thank you for all you do!

Resurrecting an old thread, I know, but the title caught my attention. 

Cheers,

André


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Jess you are the best!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

jphank said:


> I used a V-Cutter to make a + sign. The piggy was drawing pretty hard and this is my usual trick if a draw tool doesn't work


Yea - I noticed that too.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

nice work Jess.


----------



## mccolm323 (Oct 16, 2012)

Great picture, looks like you had a great time!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

good for you Jess. Looked like a fun day. And just learned the technique of the Jesus, or Jess-cut the other day.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Great photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> good for you Jess. Looked like a fun day. And just learned the technique of the Jesus, or Jess-cut the other day.


Oh noes, a cut you can name after me!


----------

